# Previsão Sazonal e Desejos - Inverno 2008/2009



## Vince (18 Nov 2008 às 12:01)

Então está na altura de abrir o tópico do Inverno.
De notar, como não é demais repetir, que previsões sazonais estão sujeitas a largo grau de incerteza e consequentes erros.


Algumas previsões:

*NOAA CFS/Wanqiu Wang*

(Previsão emitida a 15 Novembro)





http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


*Aviso CFS*
CAUTION: Seasonal climate anomalies shown here are not the official NCEP seasonal forecast outlooks. The NCEP seasonal forecast outlooks can be found at CPC website. Model based seasonal climate anomalies are one factor based on which NCEP seasonal forecast outlook is issued.  





*MetOffice*



*Temperatura*
(Previsão emitida em Outubro)




http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/seasonal/monthly_forecasts/single_terce_cat2.html


*Precipitação*
(Previsão emitida em Outubro)





http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/seasonal/monthly_forecasts/single_terce_cat2.html

*Aviso MetOffice:*
The Met Office advises against use of these maps alone for decision making. UK users are encouraged to consult the official UK seasonal forecast, which is generated through expert interpretation of the forecast maps and other inputs, or to contact our Customer Centre. For other countries, users are advised to consult the relevant National Meteorological Service, who will have access to this and other local predictive information.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2008 às 12:09)

Bem, pelos vistos o frio já ninguém o tira de cá  agora o resto vem por acréscimo :assobio: talvez em Janeira haja um envolvimento entre precipitação e frio extremo :assobio: tudo pode acontecer, estamos no inicio do campeonato.


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, pelos vistos o frio já ninguém o tira de cá  agora o resto vem por acréscimo :assobio: talvez em Janeira haja um envolvimento entre precipitação e frio extremo :assobio: tudo pode acontecer, estamos no inicio do campeonato.



Exacto Mário... Previsões sazonais... tenho muitas reservas sempre 

Mas a confirmar-se significa um misto: Infelizmente mau para a agricultura... felizmente propício a esporádicas mas eventualmente interessantes situações  

A ver vamos...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

Infelizmente parece que este ano será mais um ano bastante seco tal como tinha tb acontecido em outros anos anteriores, tal como em 2005 !!
Creio que no final de Dezembro teremos uma precipitação acumulada de cerca de 50 mm no Sul do país e de cerca de 100 mm no Norte do país !!
ATENçÃO: O que estou afirmando é para o trimestre de Outubro/Novembro/Dezembro...

Isto é apenas o que penso ...
Em relação ao trimestre respeitante ao Inverno acho que vamos ter um Inverno seco ... mas se calhar não tão seco como este Outono !!!


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2008 às 15:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Infelizmente parece que este ano será mais um ano bastante seco tal como tinha tb acontecido em outros anos anteriores, tal como em 2005 !!
> Creio que no final de Dezembro teremos uma precipitação acumulada de cerca de 50 mm no Sul do país e de cerca de 100 mm no Norte do país !!
> ATENçÃO: O que estou afirmando é para o trimestre de Outubro/Novembro/Dezembro...
> 
> ...



segundo a evolução da Tmed global há sempre um pico maior da T segudo de 2 a 4 menores e o proximo maior é suposto ser em 2009.
portanto talvez seja  um ano de extremos o proximo...


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Nov 2008 às 15:31)

Bem sei que vou ser um pouco egoísta, mas não me importava nada que fosse mesmo um Inverno seco e frio, pelo menos haveria mais potencial para situações de neve em locais menos habituais.


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2008 às 15:51)

João Dias disse:


> Bem sei que vou ser um pouco egoísta, mas não me importava nada que fosse mesmo um Inverno seco e frio, pelo menos haveria mais potencial para situações de neve em locais menos habituais.



Confesso que esse dilema também me martela a cabeça... E de facto também me sinto um pouco egoísta por partilhar um pouco dessa opinião! Perfeito seria ser frio e húmido... Conjugação quase impossível, mas quem sabe...


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 18:25)

Bem para variar () vou desejar um Inverno frio, melhor, muito frio  e seco, se bem que uns dias mais húmidos não faziam mal também .

Mas de nada valem os nosso pedidos , vamos ter de esperar que venham melhores dias e melhores épocas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

Bem já vi que todos vocês querem que este inverno seja muito frio e seco, cá para mim gostava que este inverno fosse muito chuvoso, e pronto vá também gostava que fosse frio, gostava que fosse chuvoso porque este outono chuva quase que nem vela, e se este inverno for realmente seco o que é que é de portugal, claro que vai sofrer com uma seca, por isso é a vossa opinião dizerem que gostavam que fosse seco mas também tem que ver as consequências que ia dar pois este outono não tá a ser nada chuvoso, não levem a mal isto que eu disse


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem já vi que todos vocês querem que este inverno seja muito frio e seco, cá para mim gostava que este inverno fosse muito chuvoso, e pronto vá também gostava que fosse frio, gostava que fosse chuvoso porque este outono chuva quase que nem vela, e se este inverno for realmente seco o que é que é de portugal, claro que vai sofrer com uma seca, por isso é a vossa opinião dizerem que gostavam que fosse seco mas também tem que ver as consequências que ia dar pois este outono não tá a ser nada chuvoso, não levem a mal isto que eu disse




Mas tu tens toda a razão e também eu gostava que chovesse para bem da agricultura! Só dei a entender que a conjectura fria é mais propícia a surpresas! Se for húmida PERFEITO 

Mas infelizmente em Portugal isso não é muito normal


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

Isto dos desejos...
Eu já ficava contente com valores normais ou próximos da média. Tanto ao nível da precipitação, como ao nível da temperatura.

Claro que se chovesse tudo aquilo que não choveu no Outono, não seria nada mau.

Quanto a neve, eu prefiro surpresas a previsões.


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2008 às 19:06)

Um inverno frio nem sempre é sinónimo de muitos episódios extremos. Nomeadamente daqueles relacionados com neve.
Por aqui, o Inverno de 2004 / 2005 foi o mais frio dos últimos 17 anos, pelo menos, e só apresentou um episódio de neve minimamente interessante. Tendo o referido episódio ocorrido já no final de Fevereiro. 

O Inverno de 1997 / 1998, bastante chuvoso, foi o mais quente para o mesmo período de análise e apresentou uns dois ou três episódios.  

É impossível saber o que vai acontecer.


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

Era muito importante que este Inverno fosse chuvoso, mas se o frio extemo quiser aparecer será muito bem-vindo 

Mas o que eu queria mesmo, era pelo menos um belo nevão aqui para Bragança

E já agora queria encomendar uma dose de sincelo, pois nunca não tive a oportunidade de ver esse famoso nevoeiro gelado


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

Dan disse:


> Um inverno frio nem sempre é sinónimo de muitos episódios extremos. Nomeadamente daqueles relacionados com neve.
> Por aqui, o Inverno de 2004 / 2005 foi o mais frio dos últimos 17 anos, pelo menos, e só apresentou um episódio de neve minimamente interessante. Tendo o referido episódio ocorrido já no final de Fevereiro.
> 
> O Inverno de 1997 / 1998, bastante chuvoso, foi o mais quente para o mesmo período de análise e apresentou uns dois ou três episódios.
> ...




Basicamente os sulistas querem entradas de frio bem instalado, estão-se nas tintas para que seja seca a norte, se for molhada o frio não chega cá abaixo,  e ficam a rezar para que alguma pequena depressão com precipitação apareça pelo sul para se juntar ao frio


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2008 às 14:37)

Vince disse:


> Basicamente os sulistas querem entradas de frio bem instalado, estão-se nas tintas para que seja seca a norte, se for molhada o frio não chega cá abaixo,  e ficam a rezar para que alguma pequena depressão com precipitação apareça pelo sul para se juntar ao frio




Errado no que diz respeito pelo menos a mim .. o que eu quero é chuva e mais chuva e tempo ameno, e bastantes trovoadas e vento também !!
Umas belas entradas de Sudoeste é que era !!!

Infelizmente este ano não vou ter nada disso ... !!!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2008 às 15:15)

Basicamente este ano não teremos quase chuva segundo indica os modelos de previsão sazonais e não me digam que as previsões sazonais valem o que valem pois os modelos indicam todos o mesmo !!!

É verdade eles valem o que valem ... mas os tenho seguido nos ultimos dois anos e tem acertado quase na sua plenitude !!

Aqui vai os mapas:








Como podem ver neste momento arriscamo-nos a ter uma situação muito identica ao ano passado em termos de Inverno/Primavera!!

Mas por uma questão de fiabilidade os próximos 2/3 meses serão secos e frios !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2008 às 22:46)

*Previsão sazonal Inverno 2008/2009*

Esta previsão é realizada por mim e assumo o erro que pode conter esta previsão.

Vamos ter um Inverno frio e com precipitação abaixo da média, Dezembro e Janeiro serão os meses mais frios, enquanto Fevereiro será o mês mais chuvoso.

*Dezembro 2008*: Mês com temperaturas inferiores à média e precipitação na média ou abaixo da média.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre -1.0ºC e os 0.0ºC

*Precipitação*: 60 mm e os 90 mm


*Janeiro 2009*: Mês com temperaturas inferiores à média e precipitação abaixo da média.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre os -1.5ºC e os -0.5ºC.

*Precipitação*: 30 mm e os 50 mm


*Fevereiro 2009*: Mês com  temperaturas acima do normal  e precipitação na média ou acima.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre 0.3ºC e os 0.9ºC

*Precipitação*: 60 mm e os 120 mm 

Fonte: Tempo no Algarve


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão sazonal Inverno 2008/2009*
> 
> Esta previsão é realizada por mim e assumo o erro que pode conter esta previsão.
> 
> ...



Esse previsão é referente a essa zona ou é para o país ou ainda mais abrangente?


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 23:49)

Boa noite, a única coisa que eu sei é que é impossivel haver um ano com clima mais exztremo para a mina zona.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2008 às 15:04)

iceworld disse:


> Esse previsão é referente a essa zona ou é para o país ou ainda mais abrangente?



É uma previsão referente mais à Região do Algarve, apesar de ser muito idêntica ao resto do país, tirando as Regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral que podem vir a ter precipitação acima da média no Inverno.


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 07:49)

Posts recuperados devido ao problema técnico aqui referido:


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2009 às 10:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Pois bem ... era o que eu temia, mas vamos ver o lado positivo.

Assim podemos ver perfeitamente as brasileiras descascadas no Carnaval sem o frio nem a chuva e sera um grande Carnaval para aqueles que podem ir pois eu vou estar a trabalhar !!

Creio que podemos dizer que o Inverno terminou, e que a partir de agora vai deixar de haver circulação zonal e vamos ter inicio ás depressões em altitude tal como já se pode ir vendo nos modelos que já colocam as depressões em altitude nos locais habituais da nossa Primavera, ou seja em toda a costa africana desde as canárias até perto de nós !!

Contudo essas depressões se chegarem até nós será já apenas em Março !!
Agora o tempo é de secagem dos solos e de análise ao Inverno que tivemos pois perantes estes cenários não creio que mais entradas de massa de ar frio !!

O La Nina tb parece que está a dar as ultimas, e em termos de previsão das temperaturas dos proximos meses é de temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média já a partir de Março !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2009 às 11:48)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Que venha a Primavera, que venha as trovoadas, que venha a chuva, que venha o sol, que venha as gotas frias, vai-te embora maldito inverno, não fazes falta nenhuma cá ao Algarve, foste uma desilusão, podes partir e para o ano, se vieres igual nem vale a pena vires, fica onde queiras, mas aqui não fazes cá falta.

Agora vem a monotonia e temperatura óptima para ir dar um passeio à beira-mar


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2009 às 12:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Que venha a Primavera, que venha as trovoadas, que venha a chuva, que venha o sol, que venha as gotas frias, vai-te embora maldito inverno, não fazes falta nenhuma cá ao Algarve, foste uma desilusão, podes partir e para o ano, se vieres igual nem vale a pena vires, fica onde queiras, mas aqui não fazes cá falta.
> 
> Agora vem a monotonia e temperatura óptima para ir dar um passeio à beira-mar


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

 cada vez mais fico perplexo com o que se diz por aqui


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2009 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Que venha a Primavera, que venha as trovoadas, que venha a chuva, que venha o sol, que venha as gotas frias, vai-te embora maldito inverno, não fazes falta nenhuma cá ao Algarve, foste uma desilusão, podes partir e para o ano, se vieres igual nem vale a pena vires, fica onde queiras, mas aqui não fazes cá falta.
> 
> Agora vem a monotonia e temperatura óptima para ir dar um passeio à beira-mar




O que são as gotas frias? 


O que é uma depressão em altitude?


----------



## Lightning (11 Fev 2009 às 12:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Que venha a Primavera, que venha as trovoadas, que venha a chuva, que venha o sol, que venha as gotas frias



Oh Yeah!


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Existe uma falta de objectividade em grande parte da postagem deste tópico que também me deixa de certa forma surpreendido...

Este ano não vi um floco de neve à minha frente... Como este Inverno não teve neve para mim, então o Inverno foi uma porcaria...

Obviamente que eu para escrever as linhas anteriores, teria que estar possuído por uma tremenda falta de visão meteorológica! O que quero dizer é que muitas vezes quer na análise dos modelos, quer na análise feita usando a "retrospecção" devemos ter uma visão mais abrangente da realidade. Foi um Janeiro chuvoso, documentado e  bem pelos números oficiais. É que dizer que este Inverno foi mau, implica uma leitura cuidada por estes tópicos na temporada 2007/2008. Vejam o que é um mau Inverno!

Aparte estes caminhos "off topic" vamos tentar ao máximo uma leitura dos modelos isenta dos nossos gostos pessoais, opiniões de circunstância e afins. Embora este seja um tópico mais descontraído em relação à análise em si, penso que devemos manter alguma seriedade, em consideração aos inúmeros visitantes que vamos tendo por aqui...

É a minha opinião muito pessoal, mas entendi que era pertinente nesta fase do campeonato.

Abraço cordial a todos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2009 às 12:51)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



spiritmind disse:


> cada vez mais fico perplexo com o que se diz por aqui



Spiritmind podes ficar perplexo com as minhas palavras, admito que sim mas é a realidade pura e crua aqui no Algarve, o Norte e Centro teve o melhor inverno nos últimos anos, enquanto o Algarve teve um Inverno seco, se consultares o relatório de Janeiro do IM verificas que a área em redor de Faro e Olhão nem sequer tem 50% da precipitação que era para ter desde de Outubro até ao final de Janeiro, são valores que mostram que o Outono/Inverno anda com valores muito baixo da média, Fevereiro vai ser mais um mês abaixo da média, se confirmarem as previsões tenho algumas dúvidas que chova alguma coisa significativa até ao final do mês, segundo os modelos é só AA, AA e mais AA.

Segundo o Relatório de Janeiro do IM pode dizer-se o seguinte e fazer o seguinte esclarecimento, se levarmos em conta a normal 1971-2000, Janeiro foi normal no Algarve, não é mais 3.9 mm em relação à média que faz um Janeiro chuvoso, e se levarmos em conta a média 1961-1990 temos um janeiro com valores abaixo da normal, depende da normal que utilizamos, resumindo temos a zona do Sotavento Algarvio em seca e isso ninguém pode negar, se não fosse o mês de Setembro e a seca seria moderada a severa.


----------



## meteo (11 Fev 2009 às 13:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Não percebo qual foi o mal de se dizer que no Algarve o Inverno foi muito fraco..
Só pelo facto de no centro e Norte o Inverno ter sido muito bom e toda a gente ter gostado,também se poderá dizer que não se gostou e no Algarve até se terá razões para isso..Depois desejar trovoada e chuva na Primavera parece-me normal..Eu por exemplo gosto de trovoadas,de forma igual que a neve,e a chuva é sempre bem-vinda!

Próximos dias vamos ter AA  Até sabe bem,depois de um uns meses frios e chuvosos!


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2009 às 13:27)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



vitamos disse:


> então o Inverno *foi *uma porcaria...
> 
> 
> Eu também fico perplexo com as coisas que se dizem aqui...
> ...


----------



## rozzo (11 Fev 2009 às 13:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Snifa disse:


> vitamos disse:
> 
> 
> > então o Inverno *foi *uma porcaria...
> ...


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Engraçado é ver que ninguem percebeu o que eu disse...


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2009 às 14:20)

Não dou mais de 10 dias ao AA aqui   quanto ao inverno foi histórico no norte rigoroso no Centro/Sul e um pouco abaixo do normal no sul principalmente o Algarve, dai entender o pessoal do Algarve mas o que não podem é generalizar   e quanto a parte de vir o calor e as trovoadas sou mais um a favor  cada um com a sua panca


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 14:27)

miguel disse:


> Não dou mais de 10 dias ao AA aqui   quanto ao inverno foi histórico no norte rigoroso no Centro/Sul e um pouco abaixo do normal no sul principalmente o Algarve, dai entender o pessoal do Algarve mas o que não podem é generalizar   e quanto a parte de vir o calor e as trovoadas sou mais um a favor  cada um com a sua panca



Estou de acordo totalmente contigo, embora só acrescente a minha opnião quanto ás trovoadas que este ano serão rarissimas.


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 15:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou de acordo totalmente contigo, embora só acrescente a minha opnião quanto ás trovoadas que este ano serão rarissimas.



Eu diria mais: nos últimos anos temos assistido a um decréscimo evidente do fenómeno da trovoada, um pouco por todo o país.

Alguém terá uma explicação para este facto? É mais uma consequência do dito aquecimento global?


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 16:03)

Veterano disse:


> Eu diria mais: nos últimos anos temos assistido a um decréscimo evidente do fenómeno da trovoada, um pouco por todo o país.
> 
> Alguém terá uma explicação para este facto? É mais uma consequência do dito aquecimento global?



Não me parece muito nítido esse decréscimo. Acho que tivemos dois anos muito bons, nomeadamente 2006 e 2007. O ano passado foi já um pouco mais fraco, quando comparado com esses dois, mas não terá ficado muito longe dos valores normais. Pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 16:11)

Dan disse:


> Não me parece muito nítido esse decréscimo. Acho que tivemos dois anos muito bons, nomeadamente 2006 e 2007. O ano passado foi já um pouco mais fraco, quando comparado com esses dois, mas não terá ficado muito longe dos valores normais. Pelo menos por aqui.



Em Bragança, onde vou com frequência (tenho aí família), estou de acordo. Referia-me mais ao litoral, nomeadamente à zona do Porto, onde no passado ficava sem luz amiúde devido a trovoadas e actualmente quase não se passa nada...


----------



## rozzo (11 Fev 2009 às 16:51)

Isso é discutível também eu acho..
Em Lisboa, já por si são raras as trovoadas de Primavera/Verão, mas então nos últimos anos tinha sido fraquíssimo.. Mas por exemplo em 2007 foi um fartote na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal..
Por isso não vou muito por aí..


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2009 às 17:01)

Segundo este estudo que está neste tópico as cutoff's são mais frequentes em anos secos de ausência de muitas frentes atlânticas. Como o ano 2009 não está a ser propriamente seco até ao momento, as frentes tem sido de visita regular, talvez não tenhamos muitas gotas frias na Primavera, e as trovoadas respectivas. Mas não gosto nada de fazer este tipo de raciocínios. Tal como o raciocínio muito frequente de que o Verão será frio ou ameno só porque o Inverno está a ser frio, à antiga. Temos até aí um bom exemplo, o da Austrália, onde no sudeste do país ainda há pouco tinha neve tardia e agora recentemente apanharam com uma onda de calor de bater recordes. O tempo por vezes não gosta nada de seguir certas vias mais directas e óbvias, por vezes sai tudo ao contrário do que nos parece mais lógico (*)

Quanto ao Algarve, acho que tem reclamado muito mas de forma bastante desproporcional. Janeiro foi normal ou quase normal, o Algarve nunca foi beneficiado pelas frentes atlânticas nesta altura do ano, os meses decisivos em termos de precipitação para o Algarve são os do Outono e os da Primavera. De tanto reclamarem com Janeiro que até foi simpático, vamos lá a ver se a fava não vem é na Primavera e nessa altura já estoiraram todo o orçamento das queixas e precisam de fazer um orçamento rectificativo suplementar  



(*) Indo umas páginas mais atrás neste tópico, já repararam no monumental descalabro que foram as previsões sazonais feitas em Dezembro (quase na véspera) para o mês de Janeiro quanto a precipitação para os nosso lados ?


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2009 às 17:31)

Vince disse:


> Segundo este estudo que está neste tópico as cutoff's são mais frequentes em anos secos de ausência de muitas frentes atlânticas. Como o ano 2009 não está a ser propriamente seco até ao momento, as frentes tem sido de visita regular, talvez não tenhamos muitas gotas frias na Primavera, e as trovoadas respectivas. Mas não gosto nada de fazer este tipo de raciocínios. Tal como o raciocínio muito frequente de que o Verão será frio ou ameno só porque o Inverno está a ser frio, à antiga. Temos até aí um bom exemplo, o da Austrália, onde no sudeste do país ainda há pouco tinha neve tardia e agora recentemente apanharam com uma onda de calor de bater recordes. O tempo por vezes não gosta nada de seguir certas vias mais directas e óbvias, por vezes sai tudo ao contrário do que nos parece mais lógico (*)
> 
> Quanto ao Algarve, acho que tem reclamado muito mas de forma bastante desproporcional. Janeiro foi normal ou quase normal, o Algarve nunca foi beneficiado pelas frentes atlânticas nesta altura do ano, os meses decisivos em termos de precipitação para o Algarve são os do Outono e os da Primavera. De tanto reclamarem com Janeiro que até foi simpático, vamos lá a ver se a fava não vem é na Primavera e nessa altura já estoiraram todo o orçamento das queixas e precisam de fazer um orçamento rectificativo suplementar
> 
> ...



vendo pela logica o inverno foi frio e o verao tem de ser quente para manter as medias  mesmo assim sao apenas suposições baseadas em muito poucos factos......como odeio as sasonais


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2009 às 17:36)

Vince disse:


> (*) Indo umas páginas mais atrás neste tópico, já repararam no monumental descalabro que foram as previsões sazonais feitas em Dezembro (quase na véspera) para o mês de Janeiro quanto a precipitação para os nosso lados ?



As previsões sazonais, na minha opinião, têm pouco valor. Eu prefiro nem olhar para elas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2009 às 17:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou de acordo totalmente contigo, embora só acrescente a minha opnião quanto ás trovoadas que este ano serão rarissimas.



Já agora como é que sabes que este ano as trovoadas vão ser "rarissimas", este verão até poderão vir mais trovoadas do que o ano passado.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2009 às 18:27)

Veterano disse:


> Em Bragança, onde vou com frequência (tenho aí família), estou de acordo. Referia-me mais ao litoral, nomeadamente à zona do Porto, onde no passado ficava sem luz amiúde devido a trovoadas e actualmente quase não se passa nada...



Não sei qual é a média anual de número de dias com trovoada em Portugal, mas penso que não sejam tantos, como à partida gostaríamos.
Então no litoral oeste, devem-se contar pelos dedos das mãos.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 19:06)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Já agora como é que sabes que este ano as trovoadas vão ser "rarissimas", este verão até poderão vir mais trovoadas do que o ano passado.



É fácil, como aposto num Verão fresco é complicado que se formem trovoadas  a não ser nas áreas ao pé da fronteira, e mesmo assim sabe Deus


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2009 às 19:54)

Sabem o que eu acho !!
Criticam muito os Algarvios por dizermos que este Outono ou Inverno foi uma seca e que estamos a generalizar ... 
É verdade estamos a generalizar ... e nisso têm razão, mas digam-me alguém que tivesse dito por regiões !!
O *Algarvio1980* e as outras pessoas Algarvias sabem disso, tenho lido quase todos os posts e apenas vejo expressões a falar de Invernos á moda antiga, inverno memorável, um dos melhores invernos dos ultimos anos, ect ... 

Digam-me sinceramente:
Não estarão os outros tb a generalizar !!
Porque não dizem que é um Inverno histórico no Norte e normal/seco no Sul !!
Porque não dizem que é Histórico no Norte devido aos grandes fenómenos de neve e frio, porque é sobretudo relativamente a esses factores que foi histórico !!
Será mentira que tivemos todos meses abaixo da média aqui no Sul (em especial no Algarve) desde Setembro (não inclusive)!! (Janeiro foi o unico muito próximo)

E o Vince que parece que anda sempre atrás dos Algarvios por estarmos a queixar-nos .. Porque será que apenas os do Norte podem queixar-se !!
Vince falas em médias ... mas diz-me lá estas médias não tem vindo a baixar década a década, se fizermos uma média agora dos ultimos 8/10 anos relativamente a Janeiro e Fevereiro ela não baixará mais !!
o CPC diz que a média em faro em Janeiro é de 55 mm. Qual relativamente a que decada ou intervalo de tempo se baseiam !! 
é verdade que o problema não foi Janeiro e certamente tb não será Fevereiro isto tomando em atenção as ultimas decadas mas noto claramente que relativamente as estes dois ultimos meses baixou imenso nos ultimos 20 anos !!

PS: Agora pega nisto ... e diz que estão Off_Topic e mete onde queiras ... não quero saber, estou farto de discussões, uns aqui parecem filhos e outros enteados !!
Vejam se percebem uma coisa ... quando as pessoas aqui falam em Invernos históricos ou Invernos secos e não referem mais nada falam mais concretamente á sua zona !!
Já li dezenas de posts assim e estive calado .. e ninguém algarvio disse nada, mas quando os algarvios abrem a boca caiem logo em cima !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2009 às 20:53)

*Dados de Outubro de 2007 a 10 de Fevereiro de 2008:*

Outubro:  93 mm
Novembro: 53 mm
Dezembro: 59 mm
Janeiro:  27 mm
Fevereiro: 3 mm

Total: 235 mm

*Dados de Outubro de 2008 a 10 de Fevereiro de 2009:*

Outubro:   32 mm
Novembro:  25 mm
Dezembro:  27 mm
Janeiro:   52 mm
Fevereiro: 39 mm

Total: 175 mm

Défice: 60 mm

Fonte: Tempo no Algarve

Podem consultar têm lá todos os dados, e façam a comparação, só  Janeiro de 2009 choveu quase o dobro do que em 2008, enquanto nos outros meses choveu menos 50% a 65%.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 20:55)

Aurélio disse:


> o CPC diz que a média em faro em Janeiro é de 55 mm. Qual relativamente a que decada ou intervalo de tempo se baseiam !!



Segundo o IM, a precipitação média do mês de Janeiro em Faro é de 62,7mm (normal de 1971-2000).

Também segundo o IM, Faro registou este último mês de Janeiro 66,6mm.

IM


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Dados de Outubro de 2007 a 10 de Fevereiro de 2008:*
> 
> Outubro:  93 mm
> Novembro: 53 mm
> ...



Estás a esquecer o Fevereiro de 2009, que vai bem lançado para ficar bem acima do homólogo de 2008.

Contudo, no caso do Algarve, o problema da pluviosidade é sem dúvida o problema nº1, porque ou chove na altura certa ou então isso não irá acontecer concerteza no Verão! Acrescente-se ainda o facto de nessa altura o consumo de água aumentar e de que maneira (nº de turistas, regar campos de golf, etc) e compreende-se que os nossos amigos algarvios caracterizem o Inverno/Outuno em função da quantidade de água que cai lá de cima e não, por exemplo, como no norte temos o hábito de fazer, pelo nº de dias de neve, de trovoadas, temperaturas negativas e outros fait-divers.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2009 às 21:20)

Veterano disse:


> Estás a esquecer o Fevereiro de 2009, que vai bem lançado para ficar bem acima do homólogo de 2008.



Total do mês de Fevereiro de 2008 foi de 65 mm, nota que a precipitação ocorreu na 2ªquinzena do mês, neste momento em 2009 levo 39 mm este mês, ainda faltam chover 26 mm para igualar o mesmo valor que em 2008.


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2009 às 21:24)

Aurélio disse:


> quando os algarvios abrem a boca caiem logo em cima !!



Vá lá, não digas isso, daqui a nada vem as teses da cabala e das campanhas negras,  deixa essas coisas pro Sócrates  
O que se passa é que tens feito tanto barulho ultimamente que qualquer pessoa fica curiosa e resolve investigar se será assim tão mau. Apenas e só isso, de certa forma és o principal responsável por estarmos a discutir esse assunto (Algarve) tantas vezes.

E na minha opinião não me parece assim tão mau. Mas cada um interpreta os dados como quiser. Olhemos por exemplo para o índice de seca (PDSI do IM) nos últimos 12 meses:






Olhando para estas cartas, tem sido tão mau assim a situação no Algarve ? Eu acho que não, acho que havia regiões bem piores que o Algarve e o mês de Janeiro corrigiu alguns problemas que eram bem mais preocupantes do que o Algarve. Acho mesmo que o Algarve passou o último ano numa posição bem mais confortável que muitas outras regiões. Em termos gerais, o Inverno tem sido simpático para o país. Pode não ter reposto a normalidade no Algarve, mas sinceramente acho que nesta altura do ano importava repôr esses niveis mais a norte, que o Algarve depois tem ainda a Primavera convectiva para corrigir coisas, o que ao norte já não costuma acontecer. É apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 21:28)

Algarve Algarve Algarve xiii aqui não se fala de outra coisa 

Vamos lá por isto em pratos limpos, o problema da falta de ocorrência de precipitação no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo é só devida a uma única mudança a nivel de padrões atmosféricos e qualquer um pode comprovar isso, a não ser que eu ande muito trocado, aquilo que se passa no Algarve é que deixou de ter as suas depressões de Outono/Inverno localizadas a Oeste/Suduoeste para passarem a estar localizadas a Noroeste/Norte ou seja, houve uma mudança brusca nos padrões atmosférico daí o Algarve se estar a resentir tanto a nivel de precipitação, tal situação tem-se vindo a verificar desde 2004/2005 e arrastado até aos dias de hoje. 

A acrescentar a isto ainda veio um problema maior que vem na sequência da deslocação/origem das depressões de Oeste/Sudoeste, para Noroeste/Norte, é o problema do AA que tem teimado em presistir por cima da Peninsula Ibérica quando antigamente ou ia para Oeste e "abandonava" Portugal, ou então deslocava-se para a Escandinávia onde proporcionava os grandes nevões de antigamente ao nosso país, neste momento o próprio AA tambem está em deslocação isto é, está a ir para sul para as latitudes das Canárias e da Madeira, isto leva a que muitas vezes o Algarve "leve" com cristas anticiclónicas tornando assim o clima mais seco, pois é o lugar de Portugal que fica mais exposto ás oscilações do AA, visto que ele anda a transitar essencialmente entre os Montes Cantábricos e as Canárias. 

Toda esta maluqueira a nivel do AA, mas essencialmente a nivel da posição das depressões que tem morto, pouco a pouco totalmente as trovoadas.


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 21:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Total do mês de Fevereiro de 2008 foi de 65 mm, nota que a precipitação ocorreu na 2ªquinzena do mês, neste momento em 2009 levo 39 mm este mês, ainda faltam chover 26 mm para igualar o mesmo valor que em 2008.



Espero que os desertos de África se mantenham bem quietinhos no seu local habitual e se arranjem soluções para o Alentejo e Algarve em anos de menor precipitação (ver Alqueva, por exemplo)


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

Como já disse e repito, existe desde 1990 uma tendência clara para uma redução da precipitação média no sotavento algarvio, e isso está bem patente nas diferenças entre a norma 1971-2000 e a norma anterior. 

De facto, na norma 1961-1990 a precipitação está concentrada entre Outubro e Fevereiro. Abril e Março já são mais meses de aguaceiros e trovoadas. Contudo, na nova norma, verifica-se uma tendência para um primeiro trimestre do ano mais seco, e um Abril e Dezembro mais húmidos. 

Não hesito em afirmar que desde 1990 o clima no Algarve sofreu alterações, que continuam a afirmar-se, e a tendência é para ficar mais seco e quente.


Como sou jovem não sei como eram as coisas antes de 1990, mas recordo-me que quando era criança as trovoadas no Algarve eram mais frequentes, e havia uma maior distribuição da chuva ao longo do ano; para além disso, havia um maior número de dias com nebulosidade.


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei qual é a média anual de número de dias com trovoada em Portugal, mas penso que não sejam tantos, como à partida gostaríamos.
> Então no litoral oeste, devem-se contar pelos dedos das mãos.



Se para qualquer tema é normal alguém apresentar estatisticas adquadas, será que não se arranja o nº médio de dias de trovoada por mês e por região?


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2009 às 21:56)

frederico disse:


> Como já disse e repito, existe desde 1990 uma tendência clara para uma redução da precipitação média no sotavento algarvio, e isso está bem patente nas diferenças entre a norma 1971-2000 e a norma anterior.
> 
> De facto, na norma 1961-1990 a precipitação está concentrada entre Outubro e Fevereiro. Abril e Março já são mais meses de aguaceiros e trovoadas. Contudo, na nova norma, verifica-se uma tendência para um primeiro trimestre do ano mais seco, e um Abril e Dezembro mais húmidos.
> 
> ...




Não é só no Algarve que as trovoadas eram mais frequentes,eu lembro-me bem que nas decadas de 80/90 havia todos os verões trovoadas aqui no Porto sobertudo no final daqueles dias quentes e abafados e quando se conjugava atmosfera instável e calor...o céu a E/SE começava a escurecer muito.. ficava abafado e era cada uma que até assustava por vezes....rajadas de vento levantavam-se antes da trovoada e isto não falhava todos os verões....agora são bem mais raras ou fracas...Lembro-me de uma em 1988 no final dum dia extremamente quente ( 36 ºc) a circulação de vento esteve sempre de SE ( a brisa marítima não soprou) e ao fim do dia começaram a vir de SE uns pequenos cúmulos ( para leste o céu já estava escuro) e em coisa de 30 minutos  cresceram até chegar a grandes cumulonimbos carregados de actividade , no começo da noite fortes rajadas de S a quase 90 km /h sopravam enquanto se viam os relâmpagos a aproximarem-se e a cair á frequencia de 1 por segundo ou mais...o resto da noite foi de grande chuva, vento, e a mais forte ( e duradoura ) trovoada e que assisti aqui no Porto... um corte de luz escureceu grande parte da cidade... 

recordações de tempos idos...


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 21:59)

Veterano disse:


> Se para qualquer tema é normal alguém apresentar estatisticas adquadas, será que não se arranja o nº médio de dias de trovoada por mês e por região?



O número médio anual de dias de trovoada, para a série de 1931-1960, anda à volta dos 10 dias na maior parte dos locais. As estações do Algarve até apresentam valores mais baixos (entre 5 e 9 dias).


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 22:03)

Dan disse:


> O número médio anual de dias de trovoada, para a série de 1931-1960, anda à volta dos 10 dias na maior parte dos locais. As estações do Algarve até apresentam valores mais baixos (entre 5 e 9 dias).



Obrigado Dan. Se calhar convinha acrescentar que uma trovoada em Bragança vale bem duas ou mais trovoadas na maior parte das outras regiões


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 22:06)

Veterano disse:


> Obrigado Dan. Se calhar convinha acrescentar que uma trovoada em Bragança vale bem duas ou mais trovoadas na maior parte das outras regiões



Para se considerar um dia de trovada tanto dá que seja só uma descarga como centenas


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

Veterano disse:


> Obrigado Dan. Se calhar convinha acrescentar que uma trovoada em Bragança vale bem duas ou mais trovoadas na maior parte das outras regiões



Sim concordo. Apesar dos valores das normais serem homogéneos na normal que o Dan referiu, no litoral temos as frentes que podem gerar alguma trovoada isolada e contribuir para as estatísticas, mas aquelas trovoadas realmente violentas e significativas são e serão sempre um fenómeno mais do interior. Mas fiquei surpreendido com os fracos valores do Algarve nessa serie 1931-1960.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2009 às 22:41)

Dan disse:


> *Segundo o IM, a precipitação média do mês de Janeiro em Faro é de 62,7mm (normal de 1971-2000).*
> Também segundo o IM, Faro registou este último mês de Janeiro 66,6mm.
> 
> IM




Eu tenho lido mas é relativamente a VRSA, tens a certeza que é Faro !!


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 22:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu tenho lido mas é relativamente a VRSA, tens a certeza que é Faro !!



No mês de Janeiro, VRSA apresenta um valor médio de 70,0mm e Faro de 66,6mm.


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Snifa disse:


> Não é só no Algarve que as trovoadas eram mais frequentes,eu lembro-me bem que nas decadas de 80/90 havia todos os verões trovoadas aqui no Porto sobertudo no final daqueles dias quentes e abafados e quando se conjugava atmosfera instável e calor...o céu a E/SE começava a escurecer muito.. ficava abafado e era cada uma que até assustava por vezes....rajadas de vento levantavam-se antes da trovoada e isto não falhava todos os verões....agora são bem mais raras ou fracas...Lembro-me de uma em 1988 no final dum dia extremamente quente ( 36 ºc) a circulação de vento esteve sempre de SE ( a brisa marítima não soprou) e ao fim do dia começaram a vir de SE uns pequenos cúmulos ( para leste o céu já estava escuro) e em coisa de 30 minutos  cresceram até chegar a grandes cumulonimbos carregados de actividade , no começo da noite fortes rajadas de S a quase 90 km /h sopravam enquanto se viam os relâmpagos a aproximarem-se e a cair á frequencia de 1 por segundo ou mais...o resto da noite foi de grande chuva, vento, e a mais forte ( e duradoura ) trovoada e que assisti aqui no Porto... um corte de luz escureceu grande parte da cidade...
> 
> recordações de tempos idos...



Sempre gostei de assistir a trovoadas, e estas de Verão são as mais interessantes. Ou eram. Há muitos anos que não assisto a uma trovoada a sério em Portugal. Vi uma no Verão de 2007 em Castilla la Mancha, no final de  um dia de canícula. Em Portugal a última que me lembro foi no final de Outubro de 2001, na região de Lisboa. Os relâmpagos sucediam-se, era um por cada 5 segundos. Desde aí nada de jeito. Alguém sabe por quê?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

Pois é meus caros ... aqui o clima do Algarve e em todo o sul, aqui apresenta panos para mangas (acho que é assim que se diz ) !!
Era assunto para falarmos durante dias e dias, e verificando os factores desde temperaturas da água, atmosfera, comportamentos atmosféricos, La Nina, El Nino, NOA, Gotas Frias, ect ... 
Enfim uma infinidade de variáveis que davam para acesa discussão "pacifica"

E que ficavamos aqui a falar dias e dias !!

Se não falar do clima do Algarve e lançar aqui a discussão  ( eu e o *Algarvio1980* ) quem fala


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 23:15)

David sf disse:


> Sempre gostei de assistir a trovoadas, e estas de Verão são as mais interessantes. Ou eram. Há muitos anos que não assisto a uma trovoada a sério em Portugal. Vi uma no Verão de 2007 em Castilla la Mancha, no final de  um dia de canícula. Em Portugal a última que me lembro foi no final de Outubro de 2001, na região de Lisboa. Os relâmpagos sucediam-se, era um por cada 5 segundos. Desde aí nada de jeito. Alguém sabe por quê?



E as chamadas trovoadas secas, que como o nome indica, não são acompanhadas por chuva? Assisti a uma há alguns anos no Douro, perto do Pinhão, e foi um espectáculo grandioso mas ao mesmo tempo assustador...

De referir que nestas ocasiões podem infelizmente dar origem a incêndios florestais.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

Mas onde tenho notado maior diferença nos ultimos anos tem sido nos meses de Novembro/Dezembro/Janeiro e Fevereiro, em que as depressõies a Oeste/Sudoeste do cabo de S. Vicente parecem-me ter sido muito excassas e antigamente parece-me que se viam muito mais !!
Atenção que falo no seu surgimento e não no seu trajecto Noroeste/Sueste !!

Mas isso está directamente relacionado com aquilo que referi anteriormente (mensagem anterior)!!
Existe uma coisa que também tenho imensa curiosidade ... 

O clima da Madeira como tem evoluido nestes 20 anos, isso é algo que tenho imensa curiosidade tb !!
Sou algarvio mas acredito vivamente que o clima do sul de Portugal e da Madeira estão directamente relacionados e tenho a forte impressão que a precipitação na Madeira tem reduzido drasticamente ...

Estarei errado ??


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2009 às 00:27)

Não é só no Algarve que tem chovido menos.
Penso que a quebra na precipitação seja geral, um pouco por todo o país.

É claro, que numa região onde a precipitação anual é pouco abundante, tudo o que se tira é preocupante.

Mas ao nível de percentagem, penso andar ela por ela (norte e sul).

Apesar da chuva de Janeiro, a percentagem de precipitação de 1 de Outubro a 31 de Janeiro, em relação aos valores normais 1971-2000 é a seguinte:





Destaque para o contraste entre o Barvalento e o Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## frederico (12 Fev 2009 às 08:04)

Em relação ao número médio de dias com trovoada por ano no Algarve importa salientar que existem diferenças significativas na região entre o barlavento e o sotavento. A região algarvia com maior número de dias de trovoadas por ano é o nordeste (Alcoutim), onde na Primavera são frequentes as trovoadas. Os algarvios do sotavento estavam habituados no passado a ver durante a tarde, nos meses de Abril e Maio, nuvens «de trovoada»  a Nordeste, algo que  nos últimos anos não tem ocorrido, segundo me têm dito. Por vezes estas nuvens desciam para o litoral. 


De salientar também que em relação ao  Algarve as normas mais antigas, da primeira  metade do século XX não são muito fiáveis e apresentam algumas lacunas, segundo li algures num livro de geografia na FLUC.


Em relação às normas 1971-2000, não é só o Algarve que apresenta redução da precipitação total, praticamente todas as estações do país sofreram as mesmas alterações. No terço Ocidental de Espanha também suceram as mesmas alterações, estando muito marcada a redução da precipitação no mês de Março. 

No passado o mês de Março era considerado por Orlando Ribeiro um dos meses mais chuvosos do ano, onde ocorria frequentemente o pico secundário de precipitação do ano, sendo o pico principal no mês de Dezembro. De facto, a redução da precipitação em Março ao longo dos últimos 20 anos é um caso de estudo interessante. 

Quanto à redução da precipitação em Janeiro, é de salientar que no passado, na primeira metade do século XX, era frequente uma quebra  da precipitação neste mês, devido à acção dos anticiclones de Inverno (Siberiano/Europa Central, Ilhas Britânicas, Atlântico Norte). Contudo a precipitação era retomada em Fevereiro e Março. 

É espantoso o facto de Março já ser um mês seco na norma 1971-2000 em alguns locais da PI, como Madrid, onde tem uma precipitação inferior a 30 mm. 


Mas compreendo o que o Aurélio tem dito, de facto desde o início de 2004 que os episódios de precipitação e trovoada no Algarve devido a depressões localizadas  no Golfo de Cádiz têm sido raros... Vejamos os que eu me recordo...

- Final de Agosto de 2007
- Setembro de 2008
- Novembro de 2006
- Fevereiro de 2004
- Março de 2004
- Dezembro de 2005


Nos últimos anos a tendência  tem sido vermos  o Anticiclone em posições anómalas, muito a Norte no Verão, estacionado no Atlântico Norte no Inverno, aliás a tendência tem sido para uma estabilidade exagerada e anormal no Inverno.


Serão as alterações climáticas?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> É fácil, como aposto num Verão fresco é complicado que se formem trovoadas  a não ser nas áreas ao pé da fronteira, e mesmo assim sabe Deus




Mas oh Mário como podes ter tanta certeza diiso, baseias-te no quê, e não te esqueças que este ano já houve umas trovaditas.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2009 às 11:32)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas oh Mário como podes ter tanta certeza diiso, baseias-te no quê, e não te esqueças que este ano já houve umas trovaditas.



Eu não tenho certeza é só uma opnião minha, as trovoadas deste ano não foram relacionadas com cape mas sim com pós frontalidade


----------



## meteo (12 Fev 2009 às 19:24)

O Verão cá para mim vai ser quente... Também apenas uma opinião,sem muitos fundamentos..Apenas este: Este ano até agora tem sido marcado por muitos dias de vento este/ Nordeste.. No Inverno esse vento leva aos dias de maior frio..No Verão é ao contrário..Ou seja se continuar a tendência destas correntes de leste,iremos ter um Verão quente
Já o ano passado foi ao contrário..Muito poucos dias de leste no Inverno e no Verão a tendência continuou,o que fez com que as temperaturas fossem amenas e não tenhamos visto dias de grande calor. 
Uma visão simplista de mais, talvez,mas como a tão longo prazo é dificil prever alguma coisa,neste momento baseio-me apenas nesta ideia 
O resto do Inverno não me parece mesmo que venha algo de extremo..Ainda acredito que venha algum frio,mas já nada de especial.. ESte Inverno até agora já não foi nada mau


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2009 às 19:56)

meteo disse:


> O Verão cá para mim vai ser quente... Também apenas uma opinião,sem muitos fundamentos..Apenas este: Este ano até agora tem sido marcado por muitos dias de vento este/ Nordeste.. No Inverno esse vento leva aos dias de maior frio..No Verão é ao contrário..Ou seja se continuar a tendência destas correntes de leste,iremos ter um Verão quente
> Já o ano passado foi ao contrário..Muito poucos dias de leste no Inverno e no Verão a tendência continuou,o que fez com que as temperaturas fossem amenas e não tenhamos visto dias de grande calor.
> Uma visão simplista de mais, talvez,mas como a tão longo prazo é dificil prever alguma coisa,neste momento baseio-me apenas nesta ideia
> O resto do Inverno não me parece mesmo que venha algo de extremo..Ainda acredito que venha algum frio,mas já nada de especial.. ESte Inverno até agora já não foi nada mau



Houve alguns dias de fluxo de leste em Dezembro, mas em Janeiro e nos primeiros dias de Fevereiro até predominou o fluxo de oeste. Por isso tivemos tantos dias de precipitação.


----------



## meteo (12 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

Dan disse:


> Houve alguns dias de fluxo de leste em Dezembro, mas em Janeiro e nos primeiros dias de Fevereiro até predominou o fluxo de oeste. Por isso tivemos tantos dias de precipitação.



Em Janeiro naqueles 5 ou 6 dias que Lisboa esteve perto dos 0 graus o vento também foi leste,como noutros dias com temperaturas baixas..
Claro que também houve bastante vento de Oeste ou Sudoeste pois não existem Invernos sempre com a mesma direcçao do vento mas comparativamente com o ano passado foi muito superior,4 ou 5 vezes superior..O ano passado pelo menos por aqui no Inverno todo devemos ter tido menos de 10 dias de vento Este


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2009 às 23:34)

o que que sao gotas frias?


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

meteo disse:


> Em Janeiro naqueles 5 ou 6 dias que Lisboa esteve perto dos 0 graus o vento também foi leste,como noutros dias com temperaturas baixas..
> Claro que também houve bastante vento de Oeste ou Sudoeste pois não existem Invernos sempre com a mesma direcçao do vento mas comparativamente com o ano passado foi muito superior,4 ou 5 vezes superior..O ano passado pelo menos por aqui no Inverno todo devemos ter tido menos de 10 dias de vento Este



Estive a fazer um apanhado do número de dias com vento de Leste neste ano e também no ano passado em Lisboa Gago Coutinho.

O período de análise é o mesmo nos dois anos. 28 de Novembro a 10 de Fevereiro.





Para o mesmo período, o ano passado apresentou quase o dobro do número de dias com vento na componente este.

Ogimet


----------



## meteo (13 Fev 2009 às 01:38)

Dan disse:


> Estive a fazer um apanhado do número de dias com vento de Leste neste ano e também no ano passado em Lisboa Gago Coutinho.
> 
> O período de análise é o mesmo nos dois anos. 28 de Novembro a 10 de Fevereiro.
> 
> ...



 Obrigado por me mostrares e dizeres que o que eu disse é tudo ao contrário  Está engraçada essa tabela,nunca pensei que fossem esses os dados do ultimo Inverno..Mas realmente o ano passado frio no Inverno praticamente não houve,e sem dúvida que é interessante ver esse facto comparando com a tabela onde se ve inumeros dias com ventos de Leste( NNE não conta )Não é nos dias de vento leste que normalmente temos mais frio na nossa costa e interior? 
Foi isso que me induziu em erro...Não ter havido frio levou-me á ideia que também não tinham havido muitos dias de vento Este..


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2009 às 11:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Basicamente este ano não teremos quase chuva segundo indica os modelos de previsão sazonais e não me digam que as previsões sazonais valem o que valem pois os modelos indicam todos o mesmo !!!
> 
> É verdade eles valem o que valem ... mas os tenho seguido nos ultimos dois anos e tem acertado quase na sua plenitude !!
> 
> ...



A discussão está noutro tópico, mas aqui pode-se aferir a qualidade das previsões sazonais. Previa a NOAA por esta altura um Dezembro e Janeiro secos e Fevereiro humido. Ora, na realidade o que se verificou foi que Dezembro foi classificado pelo IM como seco a normal, longe das anomalias bastante negativas previstas. Janeiro com previsão muito seca, acabou por estar na média, na generalidade, sendo que nas regiões mais a noroeste foi bastante humido. Já o Fevereiro acabou por ser muito seco, ao contrário da previsão aqui exposta.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2009 às 11:34)

David sf disse:


> A discussão está noutro tópico, mas aqui pode-se aferir a qualidade das previsões sazonais. Previa a NOAA por esta altura um Dezembro e Janeiro secos e Fevereiro humido. Ora, na realidade o que se verificou foi que Dezembro foi classificado pelo IM como seco a normal, longe das anomalias bastante negativas previstas. Janeiro com previsão muito seca, acabou por estar na média, na generalidade, sendo que nas regiões mais a noroeste foi bastante humido. Já o Fevereiro acabou por ser muito seco, ao contrário da previsão aqui exposta.



Eles também têm uma coisa que chamam de máscara (não sei o que é), e depois um outro gráfico que denominam normalização. A normalização ainda sei mais ou menos o que é 
Quando leste o meu post reparaste que eu disse .. que acertaram  quase todos os meses do Outono/Inverno!!
Pois bem Janeiro foi a excepção .. mas aqui o que está em causa não é se a precipitação é 25%, 50%, ou 75% abaixo ou acima da média ... mas sim se a tendência é para termos um Outono/Inverno mais seco ou mais chuvoso em relação ao normal !!

Agora eles acertarem se cai 25% ou 50% abaixo do normal é quase ... impossivel 
É exactamente para isso que servem estas previsões ...


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2009 às 11:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Eles também têm uma coisa que chamam de máscara (não sei o que é), e depois um outro gráfico que denominam normalização. A normalização ainda sei mais ou menos o que é
> Quando leste o meu post reparaste que eu disse .. que acertaram  quase todos os meses do Outono/Inverno!!
> Pois bem Janeiro foi a excepção .. mas aqui o que está em causa não é se a precipitação é 25%, 50%, ou 75% abaixo ou acima da média ... mas sim se a tendência é para termos um Outono/Inverno mais seco ou mais chuvoso em relação ao normal !!
> 
> ...



Janeiro foi excepção. E Fevereiro? Foi humido como eles previram? Não caiu uma pinga a partir de dia 8.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2009 às 20:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Eles também têm uma coisa que chamam de máscara (não sei o que é), e depois um outro gráfico que denominam normalização. A normalização ainda sei mais ou menos o que é
> Quando leste o meu post reparaste que eu disse .. que acertaram  quase todos os meses do Outono/Inverno!!
> Pois bem Janeiro foi a excepção .. mas aqui o que está em causa não é se a precipitação é 25%, 50%, ou 75% abaixo ou acima da média ... mas sim se a tendência é para termos um Outono/Inverno mais seco ou mais chuvoso em relação ao normal !!
> 
> ...



Eles falharam no Inverno. E na Primavera também falharam. Mas não vejo porquê o espanto. Se eles por vezes até nas previsões para a noite do próprio dia falham...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2009 às 22:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Eles falharam no Inverno. E na Primavera também falharam. Mas não vejo porquê o espanto. Se eles por vezes até nas previsões para a noite do próprio dia falham...



Para terminar a discussão: 




Abril errado 




Abril errado e Maio foi tb seco no Norte ao contrário do previsto !!

PS: Só para recordar que quanto mais seco é o mês maior a possibilidade de erro por parte do modelo por isso pode-se ver que geralmente é nos meses de primavera e verão que estes modelos mais falham em termos de precipitação !!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2009 às 22:35)

Apenas vejo aqui Janeiro errado !!


----------

